# New TB user. Flashing help?



## JDely31 (Jun 18, 2011)

Hey guys.
Just acquired a TBolt. Already rooted & achieved S-off using revolutionary. For some reason I can't boot into cwm using rom mgr. I am on stock rooted 605.5 right now. Do I need to do it through fastboot?

Also I was planning on flashing Thunderstick. If I read correctly the kernel is packaged with the rom. Correct. Can I then flash IMO lean sense kernel over or b4 i flash the rom? Does a kernel flash just overwrite the old one? No wiping necessary? Thanks. Coming from a DX. Unlocked bootloaders is a whole different animal to me.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

What exactly happens when you try to go into recovery? Try reflashing cwm over wi fi first off. As far as the kernel goes. First flash the rom. Boot up your phone. Reboot back into recovery. Wipe your dalvik and then install the imo kernel. Then reboot again. That should work.

Sent from my Customized piece of Machinery


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Try to get to CWM through hboot, choosing recovery, and kernels need to be flashed after the ROM, or the stock kernel will "supersede" IMOs kernel

Sent from my Mecha in a Thundershed


----------



## JDely31 (Jun 18, 2011)

NickxxSfk said:


> What exactly happens when you try to go into recovery? Try reflashing cwm over wi fi first off. As far as the kernel goes. First flash the rom. Boot up your phone. Reboot back into recovery. Wipe your dalvik and then install the imo kernel. Then reboot again. That should work.
> 
> Sent from my Customized piece of Machinery


I only have wifi right now. I'm still using my DX as my main phone. I have revolutionary recovery then install rom mgr & downloaded the newest cwm. 5.0.0.2.1 I believe. The choose to reboot onto recovery using rom mgr. Rebooted normal though.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

JDely31 said:


> I only have wifi right now. I'm still using my DX as my main phone. I have revolutionary recovery then install rom mgr & downloaded the newest cwm. 5.0.0.2.1 I believe. The choose to reboot onto recovery using rom mgr. Rebooted normal though.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


That used to happen to me on a sense ROM, can't remember which one, did you try to do it through hboot?

Sent from my Mecha in a Thundershed


----------



## JDely31 (Jun 18, 2011)

Nick.Tbolt said:


> Try to get to CWM through hboot, choosing recovery, and kernels need to be flashed after the ROM, or the stock kernel will "supersede" IMOs kernel
> 
> Sent from my Mecha in a Thundershed


 Thank you. Will try that too. Trying to learn everything I can before I activate it. Most is the same as DX but hboot ,s-off is new to me. Only had one kernel on the DX too.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

http://teamw.in/project/twrp/10
This is another recovery I think is better than clockwork. Go to the link scroll all the way down to the download zip. When downloaded place on the root of your SD card and rename it pg05img and the reboot into hboot. It will ask you if you want to install. Think volume up is for yes. It will install and then reboot the system. Make sure to take that file off the root of your SD card. Or when you go back in to hboot it will try to load that file everytime. You should have the recovery installed.

Don't know why people still uses rom manager as it causes more headaches than its worth. Flashing Rome and kernels isn't hard. That app should be taken off for being so glitchy.

After that you may have to go in to hboot to get to recovery then make a backup. Then wipe your data, deilvic (sp) cache and normal cache. Then flash your rom and your good to go.

Again don't use rom manager

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Dark Jedi said:


> http://teamw.in/project/twrp/10
> This is another recovery I think is better than clockwork. Go to the link scroll all the way down to the download zip. When downloaded place on the root of your SD card and rename it pg05img and the reboot into hboot. It will ask you if you want to install. Think volume up is for yes. It will install and then reboot the system. Make sure to take that file off the root of your SD card. Or when you go back in to hboot it will try to load that file everytime. You should have the recovery installed.
> 
> Don't know why people still uses rom manager as it causes more headaches than its worth. Flashing Rome and kernels isn't hard. That app should be taken off for being so glitchy.
> ...


I only use ROM Manager to rename my back ups lol, everything else is manual when changing anything on my phone

Sent from my Mecha in a Thundershed


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Just trying to help. You seem to have everything under control then

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## JDely31 (Jun 18, 2011)

Nick.Tbolt said:


> That used to happen to me on a sense ROM, can't remember which one, did you try to do it through hboot?
> Busy at work. Just tried it through hboot. It works. Backing up stock rom now. I was only using rom mgr as a means to get into recovery. Most if not all custom roms will reboot into cwm from the power menu. I never use it for anything. I like flashing & backing up manually. Thanks for the help.
> Sent from my Mecha in a Thundershed


Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## JDely31 (Jun 18, 2011)

Oops. What happened there. ↑↑↑↑ Lol

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------

